# cooling help



## jessman (Oct 24, 2006)

My case I have has 2 fans in it that came with it (side, back, front) the PSU will likely come with a fan, as will the vid card, so will I really need any other cooling to run this kind of system?

C2D 2.4ghz
Geforce7950 512 GDDR3 with HDTV
2 1GB RAM (either 533 or 800, haven't decided yet)
650W PSU
320GB HDD

Would a cheap $40 water cooling unit help?


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

i don't think you will have a problem, the only thing you might consider is an aftermarket CPU cooler from ZALMAN

I would also look at making sure all your case cables are neet and tidy to help air flow


----------



## fluhlej (Sep 18, 2006)

I would replace the two case fans with tri-bal bearing fans (much quieter) and you can get them with builtin LED's kinda cool and they generally spin faster and thus give better air flow.

I agree that if you keep your cables tidy that the base stuff should be fine.

Hey and for the CPU - I would check out "silverstonetek" they have heatpipe cooling for the CPU that will run with no fans - or you can add like 2 60mm Dual ball bearingg fans that wont make a bit of noise and keep that cpu running cold.


----------

